# Finally.....



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well after having a very rough early season, 6 hunts and 1 birds that I shot and killed. The people I have been with have shot 12 geese and one yote. Saturday morning I set up in a field with 100 birds the night before and the next morning not a bird even flew my way. But Sunday night I got a call from a friend and said he found birds. On Sunday we went out to the field were 300 plus birds where. When the hunting started the wind died and the birds would come in and land everywhere but the landing zone we managed 5. Right before we left a flock came in perfectly and I shot 3 times and got 4 birds and my hunting partner shot once and dropped his bird. We had our two man limit. I was super excited about that. And after all of my hunts it finally paid off. It was also excited because we had ducks landing all around us and that was so fun to watch them.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet it's awesome when it works out like planned! Ya I love watching ducks work and land in the decoys.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds like a good hunt!!! My group has also had a tough time working birds this early season


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I had every problem I could face. Birds would flare hard, birds won't flare but land to the left, right, behind, or in front of me. It can really puzzle a guy on why they are committing.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

good job! we only saw about 30 birds all weekend, it was depressing when we had 200 to 300 in the fields the weekend before. shot one limit on saturday and didnt see a bird sunday. hopefully it picks up!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good job...

Been pretty much a waste of time around here. Between the heat, few fields harvested, and the birds getting jumped off resting sloughs, suffice to say there aren't many (OK, none so far) coming into the spread.

Maybe try it again Thursday, but so far it's been a waste of 8 days vacation time...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice going man! I've scouted so far, but haven't found much worth hunting yet!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey bl,

Good thing you switched up the ammo huh?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Things were kinda tough the first 2 weeks but have recently been clickin' for us with just shy of 200 birds down for the season so far.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats BL sounds like a good time!



NDTerminator said:


> Good job...
> 
> Been pretty much a waste of time around here. Between the heat, few fields harvested, and the birds getting jumped off resting sloughs, suffice to say there aren't many (OK, none so far) coming into the spread.
> 
> Maybe try it again Thursday, but so far it's been a waste of 8 days vacation time...


You live in DL and have spent 8 days honker hunting in the early season this year and have yet to have a bird decoy? Maybe you should post up what you are trying and we can offer some suggestions to help you out...... 8)


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> Things were kinda tough the first 2 weeks but have recently been clickin' for us with just shy of 200 birds down for the season so far.


Holy! Lets see some pics!!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BL = Math FAIL!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like fun, but that adds up to 11!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> On Sunday we went out to the field were 300 plus birds where.





blhunter3 said:


> On Sunday we went out to the field where 300 plus birds were.


There, I fixed it for you.

Sorry, cant fix your math problem.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: at this thread.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Sounds like fun, but that adds up to 11!


Damn, I hit the wrong button again. I just love how everyone jumps on me for typo's. My life would just be horrible if everyone didn't always correct my mistakes.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh they'll find anything to make these forums stupid like that :beer:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> Oh they'll find anything to make these forums stupid like that :beer:


Pointing out when someone states he has exceeded the legal limit is stupid?

Ignorance to the law is no excuse....neither is ignorance to math.

So the "typo" has been corrected, in its original context they had every concern to point out the error, and it isn't stupid to promote literacy.

:wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

J.D. said:


> Congrats BL sounds like a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can hurry up the harvest that would help, but the biggest issue around my farmstead other than that is that they are getting jumped off sloughs. I won't do that as I'm interested in hunting, not just killing...


----------

